
Ask HN: Is Route53 down for anybody else? - the_common_man
I don&#x27;t see any info on their status page or on twitter. Wondering if it&#x27;s down for anyone else? I can add entries on the route 53 dashboard but it simply does not reflect on the name servers.
======
unfletch
I see the same behavior. Additions/edits are not propagating.

The oldest affected route53 change I can find in our system is a new record
that was created at 23:16:10 UTC. As of now (40 minutes later), it still won't
resolve.

 __Edit __: The AWS status page confirms "slow propagation of DNS edits":
[https://status.aws.amazon.com](https://status.aws.amazon.com)

------
iann0036
We're seeing +10 minute delays for updates to resources.

~~~
the_common_man
Sucks that I have to rely on HN to get this information :/ Yeah, I am seeing
the same 10+ minute delay

~~~
wwayer
We've had the same problem with updates. We've also had reports from Europe
that customers have been unable to resolve our www hostname.

------
stevequinn
It was like this for around 10 hours for us... PITA when you rely on ephemeral
instances and Round Robin DNS.

------
davidgerard
Still broken. I can make one change in the web interface per several minutes.
This is ... really rather annoying.

~~~
lifeofguenter
Almost 24hrs off/degraded :scream:

